# Probleme AppleTV et télé suite au passage version 3



## GRESSY (4 Novembre 2009)

Pour avoir la couleur sur une ancienne télévision démuni de prise hdmi,j'avais trouvé sur le forum une combine qui par l'intermédiaire d'un dongle qui leurrait la sortie Hdmi de l'apple TV.
Depuis une année je n'ai pas eu de problème, mais depuis la mise à jour de la version 3 du logiciel de l'apple TV, ce système pour ma part ne fonctionne plus.
Est ce que d'autre que moi ont ce problème et y a t il une autre solution.


----------



## Dad(oo) (1 Février 2010)

lire le n° 52 de Vous et votre Mac 
Je viens d'acheter une Apple TV et aTVFlash pour une télé SONY CRT et cela marche très bien...


----------

